# Building a TBH with winter in mind



## CaseyWagner (Sep 25, 2015)

Up here on PEI the winter is long and -20C weather is quite common in January and Feb.

I was thinking of foregoing the 1x12s for making the body of the hive and getting some finished plywood instead, sandwiching 3/4" or 1" polystyrene insulation between the layers of ply. Doing the same for the cover as well.

Anyone tried a similar build?


----------



## erikebrown (Oct 27, 2014)

Just saw a post on this related to this topic on another blog. Might have some pointers for you. Of course, plywood can expand and split if it gets wet, so make sure it is well sealed.

http://happyhourtopbar.blogspot.com/2015/09/the-making-of-hive-part-3-of-3.html

Good luck,

Erik


----------

